# What is a G S [Georgia Street] Move?



## bighorn1

I'm researching this for an EMT Course.  My understanding is that it is some kind of patient move that is not taught in EMT courses any longer.  Any info?:excl:


----------



## thegreypilgrim

It's a two-man lift technique where one person holds the patient from behind and wraps their arms across the patient's chest (and under patient's arms) while the second rescuer lifts the patient's legs.

No longer a standard way of lifting patients due to rescuers causing glenohumeral dislocations/subluxations (mainly for little old ladies).


----------



## bighorn1

Thank you Mr. Pilgrim!  This sounds very similar to "current" Extremity Carry or the Chair Carry [without the chair].  Is that correct?  Or is this different in some way?  Are there any pictures or links that you could share?  Thanks so much for your help so far and if you have any more!


----------



## Dominion

While we're in a post about carries, does anyone know the name of a lift that takes 5 people total that's for really heavy people?  

I was shown the lift three years ago in Basic class...what you do is the patient supine.  Two people on either side of the patient, a 5th with a bariatric/reinforced board or something else to slide under the patient.

You reach under the patient, sliding your arms under up to the elbow, then you bury your head in right shoulder of the person across from you.  Push your shoulder into their head and they push their shoulder into your head.  THe patient lifts extremely easy without any undue stress.  We tried it a few times with a friend of the clas instructor who weighed 380lbs and it was light as a feather on the lift, really cool.


----------



## thegreypilgrim

bighorn1 said:


> Thank you Mr. Pilgrim!  This sounds very similar to "current" Extremity Carry or the Chair Carry [without the chair].  Is that correct?  Or is this different in some way?  Are there any pictures or links that you could share?  Thanks so much for your help so far and if you have any more!


Yeah it's similar to those. I don't really know why it got the name "G Street" or "Georgia Street" lift but I think it had some sort of association with the old Central Receiving Hospital in downtown Los Angeles that was near Georgia Street (and is now the new Rampart Station for the LAPD). I don't have any pictures or links, I'm just going by what one of my instructors in paramedic school told us.


----------



## mycrofft

*Not sure about the name but I can tell you about that 2 man lift.*

Get behind the pt, cross pt's arms on his/her chest, grasp the humeri or elbows and gradually/smoothly lift so the power is transmitted to controlled humerus on each side and not flaccid arms.

I weighed 196 lb, I taught it to another airman, who jerked me up and momentarily dislocatd both GH joints. Still trouble me.

Used it on a lot of little old ladies, if they were light and it was done smoothly and cautiosly it worked ok.

PS: this URL for CERT training lists the n"Georgia Lift" but I can't sem to open it:
www.mhsweather.org/images/CERT_-_CLASS_7D.PPT


----------



## JPINFV

mycrofft said:


> Used it on a lot of little old ladies, if they were light and it was done smoothly and cautiosly it worked ok.



This. It's a fairly benign lift, especially compared to others when you only have two people and no draw shift. The thing is, this isn't Olympic weight lifting. If you're doing a lift and jerk with the patient, then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## bighorn1

thegreypilgrim said:


> Yeah it's similar to those. I don't really know why it got the name "G Street" or "Georgia Street" lift but I think it had some sort of association with the old Central Receiving Hospital in downtown Los Angeles that was near Georgia Street (and is now the new Rampart Station for the LAPD). I don't have any pictures or links, I'm just going by what one of my instructors in paramedic school told us.


thanks again!


----------



## mycrofft

*VPINFV...You're telling ME!*

:sad:
Now I'm a human barometer.


----------



## Reverend Bentley

*Bridge Lift*

The name of the lift is the Bridge Lift.  





Dominion said:


> While we're in a post about carries, does anyone know the name of a lift that takes 5 people total that's for really heavy people?
> 
> I was shown the lift three years ago in Basic class...what you do is the patient supine.  Two people on either side of the patient, a 5th with a bariatric/reinforced board or something else to slide under the patient.
> 
> You reach under the patient, sliding your arms under up to the elbow, then you bury your head in right shoulder of the person across from you.  Push your shoulder into their head and they push their shoulder into your head.  THe patient lifts extremely easy without any undue stress.  We tried it a few times with a friend of the clas instructor who weighed 380lbs and it was light as a feather on the lift, really cool.


----------



## RevDrJBTDDPhD

*Georgia Street*

The "Georgia Street" procedure is named after the "Georgia Street Receiving Hospital" (the LAPD/Los Angeles City Hospital). It was where the Los Angeles Police Department sent both prisoners and persons injured in violent crimes.

It was located on Georgia Street in Los Angeles.  It was also one of the first hospitals that started Paramedic training programs.

The GS procedure, was developed there to deal with large uncooperative patients, usually prisoners, to get them off balance, and on a cot and strapped down.

Hope this helps.

John


----------



## mycrofft

How old is this? I answered it AGAIN! (oops)


----------



## DesertMedic66

Old thread but we still teach the GS lift for EMTs in my area and it is a fairly common lift (the most common for patients under ~200)


----------



## Akulahawk

Heck, I've done that same lift myself. As others have indicated, when done smoothly, it's a good lift to use, if you absolutely must lift the patient manually, from that particular position. The problem with that lift is that you're putting a lot of stress on the GH joint and not as much on the rest of the body. The body is basically hanging on the GH joint and the lower legs. If the patient is flaccid, you're depending 100% on the strength of the ligaments and the labrum of the shoulders to take the stress and remain intact. That's why the GH joint will dislocate fairly easily if you lift wrong. In the awake patient that actually has some muscle tone, some of that stress can be spread out a little, but don't jerk the patient. The muscles & tendons can't provide sufficient stabilization that quickly. 

Slow and smooth will get the job done.


----------

